# setting up your squat



## danvan (Jan 3, 2007)

i was wondering what you cool people knew about getting running water and other things runing in your squat 

cos i have no idea how to go about most of the things involved in setting up a squat


----------



## trangus (Jan 4, 2007)

i think that theres lotsa ways to do stuff to get things runnin in squats. when i first read the post i was thinkin the woods, cuz thats where i always am, but have since realized u meant about buildings. i know about the lights, if u got a glass box with the turning thing inside and a couple dials that r marked "Kw hours"
or something. u gotta clip the clip off, and pull the glass globe up. inside ull see some stuff, but probably most strikingly there is a slot for what looks like a giant fuse, like a car fuse but huge. get some copper, thick shit, and plug it in there. use really insulated pliers, and maybe even gloves. im not sure exactly how electricity, but im sure that shit can bite pretty hard. water and stuff, im not sure, but usually in the front yard(i saw this in a house as a child) theres a little plate on the ground marked "water" if u lift that, there oughtta be a big green valve, not the turn kind, but like a little leverage arm, with a green rubber sleeve on it. im not sure about apt buildings, and more specifically, specific units from buildings, but thats the few things i know about.

ps im not really that kewl

Post edited by: trangus, at: 2007/01/04 03:21


----------



## Matt Derrick (Jan 4, 2007)

i really don't advise fucking with the electric meter unless you really know what you're doing. you could easily injure or kill yourself. i would see if you can find a friend that's an electrician to help or give you advice before touching that thing.

as for water, it works differently in different areas, but what we did in philly was we had a "water key". it's basically a long metal pole with a loop on the end that's used for looping around the valve and turning it on. you stick it in the ground and the lever is like 4-5 feet underground.


----------



## danvan (Jan 4, 2007)

yer cool as thanks
im not really fussed about the electricity as much the running water

i spose i will have a look around once i have talked to the neighborers and stuff

even if i dont live in there i would like to do some cleaning and get in touch with somone who needs a place to stay


----------

